# My 50 Schwinn Hornet Project



## Chocolat96 (Feb 23, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my schwinn hornet


----------



## MySchwinn (Feb 24, 2016)

Great looking bike Choco!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2016)

if your thinking of redoing your bike this is exactly how it should be done,woulda been like this if the bean counters wouldnt have gotten in the way!outstanding,the hornet name on the chain guard is awesome,looks like an allison seat!


----------



## Chocolat96 (Feb 24, 2016)

spoker said:


> if your thinking of redoing your bike this is exactly how it should be done,woulda been like this if the bean counters wouldnt have gotten in the way!outstanding,the hornet name on the chain guard is awesome,looks like an allison seat!



Thanks a lot the seat is from Bob U in Santa Monica Ca


----------



## Chocolat96 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for the nice words about my bike


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 24, 2016)

Just asked in last post for whole bike picture. This bike looks great! Love the accessories.


----------



## Chocolat96 (Feb 24, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> Just asked in last post for whole bike picture. This bike looks great! Love the accessories.


----------



## Chocolat96 (Feb 24, 2016)

Here a little I pick up for it


----------



## dave429 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice work. That's a great color and I like how you color matched the rims. Great accessories too!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm sorry everyone else, but this is 'bout the prettiest bike I have EVER seen!!! :eek:


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 25, 2016)

I just noticed the parade bars! I love those. I wish someone made reproductions of those that looked good. The originals are expensive and rare.


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 26, 2016)

Freekin A....!

I would LOVE to see this one on the street !  Maybe in SF ?
One question, I totally love the old locks but I don't know how you use them...do they
go through the wheel like a kryptonite ?


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 26, 2016)

I hope you take that beautiful bike to some of your local car shows. They will love to see that!


----------



## RustyHornet (Feb 26, 2016)

This is really cool!


----------



## sleepy (Feb 27, 2016)

Stunning bike....I love that shade of green!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice work...


----------

